# Classical Music Pieces in any Minor Key ONLY?



## Crusader

It has to be completely dark and mysterious all the way through, and not a bout of happiness. Any song like Prelude in C Minor by Rachmaninoff or Pavane in F Sharp Minor by Gabriel Faure or Moonlight Sonata by Beethoven, but don't include any of these in your answer because these songs are way out of my expertise of piano playing. I want minor key songs that are at a intermediate level, like for a person who just started doing intermediate stuff.


----------



## kv466

Chopin etude in e-minor, op.10 no.6


----------



## Ravndal

I'm pretty sure that he can't play chopin etudes, if moonlight sonata is too hard.


----------



## Ravndal

What about these?
















they are short, easy and very melancholic.


----------



## boommozart

How about Schubert serenade Transcription by Liszt??
It looks easy but to play deeply expression like horowitz is not easy.


----------



## Dongiovanni

Take a look at Erik Satie's music: Gnossiennes, Gymnopedies. Not very demandic (technically). And lots of minor.

A little more demanding: Chopin prelude in b minor and c minor, nocturne in c# minor (op posth.), waltz in b minor op 69 (also posth). There is also an a minor waltz with an op. posth. 

Check IMSLP for the sheetmusic.


----------



## Crusader

Ravndal said:


> What about these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are short, easy and very melancholic.


Where do I find free sheet music for the Sick Doll and The Doll's Funeral in English.


----------



## Crusader

Ravndal said:


> What about these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are short, easy and very melancholic.


Where do I find free sheet music for the Sick Doll and The Doll's Funeral in English.


----------



## Ravndal

Somewhere on this site http://imslp.org/


----------



## Klavierspieler

Here:

http://imslp.org/wiki/Children%27s_Album,_Op.39_%28Tchaikovsky,_Pyotr%29

Numbers 6 and 7.


----------

